# Arabian Mare For Purchase- Critique Needed



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I do not like her hind end, at all. She has an overall weak and slight hind end and those back legs...yikes! Upright up the whole leg. I would pass based on her hind end alone.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahh, yes she is posty in the back legs but this is better than sickled-hocks for jumping and her hindend needs work to build muscling, but that will come.
Front legs seem ok, though to be picky she sits back on her pasterns too much and i dont like the slope of her hooves in the front. Again, could possibly be corrected by a farrier.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Can they not get a picture of their entire horse? I don't understand why people take pictures of their horses in pieces its easier when you can see how everything ties in, in one picture


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok if you really no nothing about conformation, I hope that you have someone who does shopping with you. Online assessment can only go so far, but even the best pics are moments in time, so much comes from running hands over an animal and seeing them move.

Again this mare, she has been allowed to travel naturally, for an Arab, head up, swinging along eating up the miles, now she MAY be able to jump, she may like to jump but she is going to have to learn to carry herself differently. It is my guess that you do not yet have the skill set to make that change, and I would strongly suggest looking for something that is well trained in the discipline you want to follow.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Stop shopping for online horses. If you REALLY want a decent Arabian to buy, First, there are Arabian Breeders right here to talk to. If they don't have one for sale, I'm sure that they can refer you to someone that they trust. That's where I'd go if I was in the market.
"Corporal," Arabian, Bought in 1986, (1982-2009, RIP)


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Will pass on her.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> I do not like her hind end, at all. She has an overall weak and slight hind end and those back legs...yikes! Upright up the whole leg. I would pass based on her hind end alone.


What about this one?


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Link to the sale ad or description please.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

TB
Jumping 2', currently being trained 2 times a week at jumping. Level headed. In my price range.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Link to the sale ad or description please.


Check out the TB I just posted pics of. I can PM you the link to his ad if you want. I really can't afford the Arabian... will use her as last resort if the TB doesn't work out... Will have to save up for her but I can buy the TB now.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Princessa said:


> TB
> Jumping 2', currently being trained 2 times a week at jumping. Level headed. In my price range.


 
I like everything about this guy from his knees and hocks up. Everything below that is scary. His front wheels are terrible, and he has swelling in both fetlocks.....long, reedy and weak pasterns, messed up angles and small feet for a horse that size.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I still think you need something farther along to help you so you can work on learning how to jump then buy something lightly jumping like this guy......


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

The TB's legs are really, really bad. I would not even consider buying him personally. Those legs actually shock me haha... and not in a good way


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't touch any of the horses you've posted so far with a 10 foot barge pole if you paid me to! The grey Arab has a scary back end, the chestnut Arab has a very Arab back end [and NOT in a good way, she has the bad halter Arab back end], and that TB has terrifying legs.

My filly is intended to be a showjumper and while she doesn't have perfect legs by a long shot she is MUCH closer to what you should be looking for. You just want something with shorter pasterns and thicker legs than my girl and you'd have a very nice jumping horse. Look for something that's similar in build to her. My coach says she could go 1* to 2* eventing easy, and B grade [4'6"ish] showjumping. Possibly higher if she has the right attitude.

From what other members here are saying, ideally you'd want something that's already going and fully educated in jumping. For starters, MUCH easier to jump a horse that already knows what it's doing, which makes things far more fun. Trust me, it's no fun jumping a horse that doesn't know what it's doing. They have brainfarts. I've been ditched more times than I can count even jumping experienced horses, but with the babies, they tend to jump awkwardly - and you have to progress when THEY are ready, not when YOU feel like it. I made the mistake of jumping higher when I was confident at a certain height before my horse at the time was ready and completely ruined him in the process. A horse that's already educated is a much better idea. Trust me on that. I haven't jumped in a while due to not having a sound horse of a suitable age and I'm going to be trying to find an educated horse to ride [or maybe just get some jumping lessons at a local riding school on an educated horse] before I start Magic over fences.


----------

